# PRSI - What are the benefits?



## Apsil (3 Mar 2009)

Hello all,

What are the benefits of paying PRSI? I know there is some dental cover, and dole, but what else? I have my own pension, so will my PRSI contributions also get me a state pension when I retire? If so, does anyone know what the current weekly pension is that I would likely get?

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## gipimann (3 Mar 2009)

Everything you ever needed to know about PRSI (and a lot more besides!) can be found here -

 PRSI


----------



## Apsil (3 Mar 2009)

Thanks - that seems to be mainly about the classes and mechanisms, which is all I have been able to find on Google. 

Do you know of any online info that tells me what I get back from all of these years of paying PRSI? For example, is the state pension means tested to the point that if I have my own pension, I get zero or close to zero from a state pension?


----------



## Welfarite (3 Mar 2009)

Gipimann's link provides the details of what PRSI covers under the various classes if you read through it. Class A is the main class that covers state pensions (old age, retirement and survivors), treatment benefits (dental, optical) maternity, jobseeker's, illness, etc etcc). each scheme has different qualifying criteria. If you haven't enough PRSI paid, there may be a means-tested equivalent scheme.


----------



## Protocol (3 Mar 2009)

Assuming you have enough conts, you will get a State pension.

It's currently 220-230 pw.

Not means-tested, it's based on your PRSI record.


You can have as many other pensions as you like, personal, occupational, etc.


----------

